# any tips on using lavender buds?



## Saltysteele (Sep 25, 2009)

just as the title says, any tips on using lavender buds?  just got my shipment from a gal on ebay, which I am EXTREMELY pleased with.  Over a pound of buds for 12.50 shipped (13 cups)  (i like lots and lots of things, and this is lots and lots of lavender buds..... having a hard time controlling self) 

anyway, do these turn to mouse turds in soap if not done right?  what is "done right" with these?  how many would y'all suggest using in a 2.5 pound batch of soap?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Salty, I have used them in m/p and cphp. They do loose their color and look brown, but they add texture to the soaps. I use them alot in my bath bombs, they stay pretty in them and they look really awesome floating in the tub. I just take a pinch and add to soap, if not enough, just another pinch. Same with the bath bombs.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks, bc!  

I was starting to develop a complex


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

The infused lavender scent  doesn't make it through the lye alive  :cry: . It is nice in solid lotion tarts .

Good tip about shortbread artisan , sounds yummy.

Kitn


----------



## IanT (Sep 26, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> The infused lavender scent  doesn't make it through the lye alive  :cry: . It is nice in solid lotion tarts .
> 
> Good tip about shortbread artisan , sounds yummy.
> 
> Kitn



Ive actually had it work before...the faintest lavender smell made it through to the final soap... I used 1oz of buds ppo ground up with my SB when added to my oils.... worked nicely! 

then the last soap I made had lavender EO and I ground up lavender buds to put in there as well, I think if you grind them nice enough so there are no huge chunks of buds it should be fine... you could also give them the option of w/ or w/o scrubbies... The scrubbies of course would be lavender buds !


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 26, 2009)

I like to sprinkle them over the tops of bars after the soap is molded.  Then slightly push them down.  They look nice, keep their color and fragrance better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> thanks, bc!
> 
> I was starting to develop a complex




Uh, yeah I know the feeling. I am feeling that way with a few of my posts  :cry:


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 26, 2009)

well, i appreciate those who have responded  (that means you, too, bc) 

i got to thinking... (never a good thing, but in this case, maybe?)  i've noticed that after the soap has cooled down, it is still pretty malleable.  anyone see any issues with me making a lavender bar without the buds, then after cooled down, hand mixing the buds in the soap, and hand molding the bars?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 20, 2009)

> anyone see any issues with me making a lavender bar without the buds, then after cooled down, hand mixing the buds in the soap, and hand molding the bars?



That would be an interesting thing to try Salty. Have you done it yet? :wink: 

Someone told me that fresh soap will melt readily in the microwave without water. I haven't tried it yet. 

I used rose petals sprinkled on top for the first time the other day. It looks absolutely gorgeous but when slicing the soap with a wire, some of the petals get dragged down and put lines in the soap. I didn't like that.  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Oct 20, 2009)

I put them in a coffee grinder and grind them up , they add a subtle scent to the soap at 1oz ppo, and they also add a scrubby effect too  Very nice


----------



## rugrat8020 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Rose petals*

Hi,
I would like to use Rose petals in and on my soap, but have heard they discolour and go brown.
Is that correct?
Don't want to waste a batch of soap.
Rugrat


----------



## IanT (Oct 25, 2009)

im pretty sure yes they would discolor to brown... but it is worth a try


----------

